# new to Ironmagazine forum



## ab.canada.81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just looking for some support and good advice. Been training for about 2 years and looking to get in better shape and be large and in charge lol. Hope everyone's new year is going good so far.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ab.canada.81* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome bro good to see another Canadian bro!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## vancouver (Jan 27, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome.......


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ab.canada.81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! have a few questions about a hgh cycle that i would like to start. willing to try it for 1 yr. wondering if anadrol is ok to stack it with, or should i start with a test instead?


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 27, 2012)

welcome to the board.


----------



## Dath (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !
Again....


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Start with test and hgh or just test.


----------



## ab.canada.81 (Jan 28, 2012)

from weeks 1 to 4 gonna do 500mg/wk split into 2 250mg shots.
from weeks 4 to 8 gonna bump up to 750mg/wk also split into 2 shots
then for the last 2 wks will drop down to 500mg/wk
gonna stack that with anadrol 100mg/day

would it be ok to add the hgh in or should i wait?


----------



## ab.canada.81 (Jan 28, 2012)

some stats: age 30, height 5'9", weight 165lbs, train 5 days a wk, 10% body fat


----------

